# 240sx, thinking of copping one!!!



## ehlpitel (Nov 29, 2003)

im new to the nissan world except for the quest that has recently been my daily driver :fluffy: and a couple of maximas ive driven...im e big bmw and rwd fan, used to have 84 528e that i liked to slide around in, since the 528e is beat, im looking for a responsive rear-wheel drive car, the 240sx seems like it could be kind of ill...could u guys tell me what theyre like in a 5spd, what theyre limitations are, top speed wise, i wanna know what the top speed situation is, b/c i would want something that shakes at 100mph, i would hopefully want it to keep pushing as far up as possible, 110, 120, 130, sounds unrealistic but tell me what the deal is, and what about upgrades could u tell me whats up with turbos and forced induction in general, enlighten me, this might make another nissan owner for u guys to talk with :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

didn't u make this thread inthe s13 section?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

welcome to NF

1. you gotta keep in mind that 240sx goes back as far as 1989.. some owners didn't really care for these cars and you might end up with a busted tranny..or a tranny in excellent shape. no matter..manual is manual right?? 
2. limitations of these cars depends on the engine. sticky has a lot of info about this.. with 240's you basically got 2 choices. go turbo vs go swap.
3. it goes over 100
4. upgrades..once again. turbo vs swap

don't get mad if somebody posts a "sticky" or a


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=376508#post376508


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=376508#post376508


if it is the 1995 or higher it will go faster than 130 but not sure how much higher because of lack of what the speedo says onth these cars it say 120 on speedo but I had it up to the point of it pegging out on the trip odometer. which is above were 130 would be. So speed is no problem. Can go faster with uprades so bepend what you do for more speed. but the 240 SX is a great car well balanced and a great drift car.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

speedy_240sx said:


> the 240 SX is a great car well balanced and a great drift car.


did you read that on another monthly issue of SCC?? not flaming you but i'm becoming sick of noobs that reads how you can build a "drifter" with a 240sx for like 3grand in SCC.

drifting's becoming a ricer-like thing.. it's like how all the ricers used to say, "i street race"


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

people say they "drift" i doubt anyone actaully does it CORRECTLY. come on people stop trying to be a drifter, when we all kno u can't.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> did you read that on another monthly issue of SCC??not flaming you but i'm becoming sick of noobs that reads how you can build a "drifter" with a 240sx for like 3grand in SCC.
> 
> drifting's becoming a ricer-like thing.. it's like how all the ricers used to say, "i street race"


No I have seen many drift compotitions and seen many 240's in them. :loser:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

speedy_240sx said:


> No I have seen many drift compotitions and seen many 240's in them. :loser:


that's good tho hear :thumbup:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i swear if half the people on here who say they drift actually did, they would get a close up view of a telephone poll or something....

the closest ive come to drifting is punching it in this open corner and just spinnin the tires and sliding up the straightaway....honestly, im scared to drift... i wouldnt even attempt it in anything less then a massive parking lot with no poles or something.....basically a big open slab of cement lol

unless you have proof or if your atleast an old member who doesnt ever BS, you dont drift. just a bunch of liars who wanna look cool just admit it :loser: 

i get asked all the time if i drift...and theres this one stupid *** in my auto shop class who is always talking about his friends civic with a b16 and like 400 hp and how he drifts.....the kid doesnt know shit about cars.you could point at an alternator and say its a supercharger, then point at the radiator and call it a intercooler, that kid will believe it...stupid ricer


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah, i wanna know how you all 'drift' with open diffs


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Joel said:


> Yeah, i wanna know how you all 'drift' with open diffs


it can be done. it's not as easy as drifting with an LSD, but it can be done. once you break the tires loose, neither one has good traction so both tires spin almost creating an LSD effect. but even still, i need to get me an LSD so i can really drift.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

We had a club cruise that went through sealed backroads in the hills here at 1 in the morning. Id rather do that.... really fast.
Only problem is the Roos. A Roo went across the road behind my car and in front of the sil behind me, just missing him. Hitting a 200kg kangaroo at 130kph is not fun.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

prolly be similar to hitting a deer or small bear here.....my brother ran a deer over with my dads truck on accident....theres still fur in the bumper and the fender is totally screwed lol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

but the question is, if you actually drift correctly and often and have a ricey car, are you still a ricer? And ad what point to body mods become rice?


----------

